# Achteloos, verwaarlozen, ...: V/Adj + loos



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt dat "-loos" gewoonlijk met nomina/ zelfstandige naamwoorden wordt gecombineerd. Hier durf ik me niet uitspreken over het statuut van "acht(e)" en "waar". Ze kunnen misschien toch substantieven zijn, maar ik vroeg me af: hebben wij combinaties van V of Adj. + _loos_?


----------



## eno2

Ik snap de vraag niet. Wat is V? .


----------



## ThomasK

Verbum/ werkwoord...


----------



## eno2

Verbum + loos, dat bestaat niet...


----------



## ThomasK

Je kan gelijk hebben. Anderzijds: verwaarlozen moet dan afgeleid zijn van "waarloos", lijkt mij, en dat had ik niet gedacht, maar dat blijkt te kloppen. Maar met een adjectief dan?


----------



## bibibiben

_Verwaarlozen_ is een afleiding van _waarloos_, opgebouwd uit _ware_ en _loos_. _Ware _betekende ooit _zorg, opmerkzaamheid _of _aandacht_, maar overleeft alleen nog in samenstellingen: gewaarworden, ontwaren, waarnemen etc. In het Engels keert dit woord onder meer terug in _wary _en _beware._

_Achteloos _is eenvoudigweg opgebouwd uit _acht _en _loos_. Ook _acht _betekent _zorg, opmerkzaamheid _of _aandacht_. Het woord kan los voorkomen, maar dan alleen in vaste verbindingen: acht geven, ergens geen acht op slaan, iets in acht nemen etc.

Omdat het achtervoegsel _loos _als betekenis _vrij van_ of _zonder_ heeft, is het inderdaad te verwachten dat alleen nomina als eerste lid kunnen optreden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik had het achteraf moeten kunnen vinden, besef ik  nu, maar door aan verba te denken (_achten, verwaarlozen_), zat ik op een ander spoor en dacht ik even dat het misschien ook van verba kon zijn afgeleid. Ten onrechte. Hartelijk dank - en sorry voor de storing.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Zie ook in de ANS: Het achtervoegsel -loos


----------



## ThomasK

Hartelijk dank voor die hint, zeg. Toevallig lees ik daar net: "Niet tot het productieve procédé [N + loos, ThomasK] behoren *geïsoleerde woorden als bewusteloos* en *formaties met een werkwoord als grondwoord, zoals achteloos, beweegloos, duldeloos, reddeloos..." *Tot mijn verbazing worden die ook effectief als V+loos beschouwd, terwijl je zeker 'achteloos' ander kunt verklaren - en beweegloos, duldeloos, in mijn ogen zeldzaam zijn..                                               .


----------



## eno2

Beweegloos: niet in DVD
Duldeloos:  zo zeldzaam dat ik er nog nooit van gehoord had.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog een voorbeeld is _roerloos_ [onbeweeglijk], dat vermoedelijk van het werkwoord _zich roeren_ is afgeleid. Er bestaat weliswaar een zelfstandig naamwoord _roer_, maar dat komt alleen in de uitdrukking _in rep en roer_ voor.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Hartelijk dank voor die hint, zeg. Toevallig lees ik daar net: "Niet tot het productieve procédé [N + loos, ThomasK] behoren *geïsoleerde woorden als bewusteloos* en *formaties met een werkwoord als grondwoord, zoals achteloos, beweegloos, duldeloos, reddeloos..." *Tot mijn verbazing worden die ook effectief als V+loos beschouwd, terwijl je zeker 'achteloos' ander kunt verklaren - en beweegloos, duldeloos, in mijn ogen zeldzaam zijn..



Volgens onder meer het Etymologisch woordenboek van Van Dale is _achteloos _wel afgeleid van het znw. _acht_.

_Bewusteloos, reddeloos_ en _roerloos _blijven inderdaad bijzondere gevallen. _Beweegloos _is nu niet bepaald gangbaar Nederlands. _Duldeloos _lijkt me evenmin een veelgebruikt woord.


----------



## eno2

Raar werkwoord, bewusten.
Ik zocht er toch even naar en inderdaad, wat is dat?


----------



## bibibiben

_Bewusteloos_ is aan het Duits ontleend.
_
Bewußt_ (nu: Bewusst) was in het Duits ooit een zelfstandig naamwoord:

"Bewußtlos Adj.  ‘ohne Bewußtsein, ohnmächtig, zu keinem bewußten Verhalten, Erleben fähig’. Eine frühe Abstraktbildung zu bewußt (s. oben) ist das in der Literatursprache wieder untergegangene Substantiv Bewußt f. m. ‘Wissen, Bewußtsein, Kenntnis’ (15. Jh.), erhalten in der Ableitung bewußtlos (Ende 18. Jh.), zunächst meist in der Bedeutung ‘unwissentlich, unbewußt’, heute nur noch im oben angegebenen Sinn."

In het Duits is het woord _bewusstlos_ dus eigenlijk volgens de regels gevormd (al zal de Duitser van nu daar naar alle waarschijnlijkheid geen weet van hebben). In het Nederlands oogt _bewusteloos _als een anomalie, omdat _bewust _in het Nederlands taalgebied nooit als substantief is gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

En nooit als werkwoord.


----------

